# Sage Barista Express £370 (refurb)



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

Refurbished Sage Barista Express. Accepted a best offer of £370. The best new price seems to be from iwoot.com at £479

Seems like a great beginner package


----------



## Thinbo (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry my post count won't let me post a direct link. It's on ebay advertised for £399.99 by xsitems_ltd


----------

